# Abandon



## CooperBoo (Apr 27, 2010)

Doom metal band from sweden, discovered them about 24 hours ago and haven't stopped listening to them since and i really don't plan to stop anytime soon. Just trying to share the feelings and emotions that im feeling now.

ABANDON - Johan R.I.P. on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

they have a buncha torrents and shit out, too.


----------

